# **Please Close*** Do not have that as an option in Advance Settings



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

Needless to say I'm fairly new to keeping Fish. So at this point in time I have two neon tetra's five leopard danios and one zebra danio. I want to add German Blue Rams and possibly two fairy cichlids. But the question is with the fish I already have can I put in GBR and dwarf cichlids? If not could someone suggest what I can put in the tank? I have a 30 gallon planted tank. If there's a site that gives you an idea of what can go together safely would be awesome. Thanx in advance. Happy Holidays from mine to ur's.....Cheers.


----------



## pdoutaz (May 13, 2010)

I am NOT an expert, but I understand Cichlids require different water parameters then you current stock. 
You can safely add any other tetra, guppies and probably rainbows (I have dwarf rainbows in my tetra tank)


----------



## swordtail (Apr 24, 2010)

Check out the "sticky" AqAdvisor in the freshwater chat section.


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

Found the calculator pretty helpful. The only thing I got from the calculator is that the danios can't be put with the fairy chiclids and to add more neon tetra's. My aquarium stocking level would be at 46%. 
What i want to add in: 
2 blue rams, 2 golden rams 4 Brichardi Fairy Cichlid to my existing 2 neon tetra's, one zebra 4 leporad danio's. It seems to me that I will have to find homes the danio's or get a smaller tank to house them in. What's your opinion????


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

In my opinion this is very overstocked. What are you wanting out of this tank? Cichlids or community fish?


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

What I'm wanting is a tank with color not just ur ordinary boring fish. The fairy cichlids are considered Tropical Community Fish and not too sure bout the Rams. Research, research. I'm a newbie so where stocking the tank is concerned I don't want to add fish which will fight one another and in turn kill each other.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

If you're starting out I would personally recommend not to get anywhere close to the 100% level on the calculator for a while. Especially if your tank has only been up for a couple of weeks (is this the one?).

After that I'd say to decide if you're more after colour or behaviour. Cichlids are not necessarily more colourful than other fish like tetras, danios or guppies. They do tend to have a more interesting and elaborate behaviour though. And if you want both behaviour and colour, then I'd say to start out with only one species of cichlids in the tank (say a pair of GBRs as you said) and some "dither" fish. And leave it at that for a couple of months before you go any further. 30G isn't all that big.

Call me paranoid, but overstocking when you start out is the best way to run into trouble, and trouble can be very discouraging. Just my humble opinion.

Good luck!


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

*What kinda fish can I add to my existing fishies..........*



> Call me paranoid, but overstocking when you start out is the best way to run into trouble, and trouble can be very discouraging. Just my humble opinion.
> 
> Good luck!


agree 100%

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aaron (Apr 21, 2010)

I definately would not mix/add both the GBR & the fairy ciclid(brichardi).

I would start by adding more neons.


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

Thanx all for the honest opinions. I think my thread was a lil misunderstood. I was/am only intending to get either or. I have decided that i will get a pair of GBR's they have beautiful colors and behavior would suit my other fish. In no way am i planning or intending to throw in a bunch of fish all at once. I figured if i bought a pair of GBR's in the next few weeks, I could quarantine em for 4 weeks and then place em in with the others. Blue is my fav color so i'm hopin to find some really nice blue fish.


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

If you want really nice blue fish try the electric blue rams, blue fish are my favorite aswell hence the electric blue jack demsley in one of my set ups and my new blue set up with cardinals and EB ram!!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

if you get some of Richards GBR's you shouldn't have any problems with them, They are very hardy. I have a 33 gallon planted with about 16 assorted tetra's(neon, black neon & glo light) 1 black skirt tetra, 2 clown plecos, 2 SAE's & 1 Betta. I added 5 of Richards GBR's and everything is doing great. I noticed you had requested 5 from him, which I found out 5 of them in that tank was perfect, very active & the 2 females laid eggs on the same day within a few weeks of having them. As for aggression , I only noticed any when they had their eggs and it was harmless, just basically chasing others away from the nest. I personally don't think you are overstocked & would probably go with 2 pair of the GBR's and some more neons if it were me. How long has the tank been running? If it's been running for awhile you shouldn't have any problems adding them over the next couple weeks. If it a fresh start up , you will definitely want to be patient about adding too many more right away. I'm no expert ...just my experience & 2 cents lol


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

Thanx guys ya love blue. I'm waiting to hear from Richard maybe i will msg him in case he's busy with xmas and all. I'm going to get GBR and a few Galaxy Rasabora's put em in a hospital tank for a month before i add em to the 30.


----------

